# The basin baby



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

Took an all day trip to the basin today with Nor-tah and deadicated1 we had a blast. I will let the pics do the talking. Hope you guys will add some of the pics of my ugly mug too. Good times boys cant wait till ice off. The drive home SUCKED though. 1 1/2 hour wait past strawberry for some idiot who thought doing 70 with a snowmobile trailer in a snow storm would be a good idea. DUhhhhhhhh. Enjoy.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Heck of a day fod!! I'll add some pics in a bit. Days like that make ice fishing worth it!! Cant wait for ice out though. :mrgreen:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like a awesome trip. Nice fish there guys!!!!


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice fish. Gets me excited to get out fishing this weekend. :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice assortment of slimers !!! Congrats to you guys !!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Here are some more pics. SB, I know I got some pics of you but cant find em?? I'll check again at home.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang, those are some nice looking Fishies, Good job.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Geeze Kyle. Why you always gotta pick on the fat ones? :mrgreen: Im suprised you fit that one fish out of the hole!!! :lol:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Sick, just plain sick!


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Sure would be nice to fish a hatchery pond! :wink: J/K Sick fish! You sure have a way of calling 'em in!


----------



## troutslayer (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice fish. Where in the basin were you guys?


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2007)

Altamont?


----------



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

I like the first group of photos. Fish so big they wouldn't fit in the camera frame. :lol: :lol:


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Great pics! You sure know how to make a guy jealous.


----------



## onehun (Sep 23, 2009)

WoW what bunch thems some nice fish That last one is HUNG


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

onehun said:


> That last one is HUNG


How can you tell that it's a male? 

Nice fish guys.. jigs, bait or both?


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

jigs, bait, and both!!! mostly tube jigs and a couple on the ol trusty gulp minnow!!!
thaks again to skunk buster and nor-tah for an awesome day!! sure beats the the same ol 14" bows from deer creek! :wink:

i could only find one of you mr. skunk. so me and nor-tah get all the recognition this time!!! :wink: 
i promise ill take more of YOU when we go back for ice off!!! :lol:


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Awesome fish and pics! Thanks guys!


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Finally, a good ice report! Nice fish. Where is this "basin" located? I have never heard of it.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for the responses guys. This was the Uintah Basin. Not to be confused with the Uinta Mountain Range.


----------



## B-randon (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice work guys!


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Thanks for the responses guys. This was the Uintah Basin. Not to be confused with the Uinta Mountain Range.


In other words Steineker


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

B-randon said:


> Nice work guys!


Good to see you posting dude. Cant wait to get that pontoon out in a few months!!
Sure... steineker....


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> [quote="B-randon":fw9r886j]Nice work guys!


Sure... steineker....[/quote:fw9r886j]
Or Sandwash


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I guess I should have taken Monday off to fish with you guys those are incredible. You had much better success in the basin that I have lately good work. Can't wait for ice off!


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

No way Steinaker or Sandwash. My money is on private ranches ie: LC or Falcons


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Looks like Tabiona to me...or Falcon's Ledge. How much does that cost?


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

This is kinda fun seeing where you guys think we were fishing. Whoever said Falcons was on the right track. We did fish there for only about an hour just to see if the fish were surviving this cold,cold, .... long.... winter. The fish seemed to be nice and healthy... at least the couple we caught. It was very slow compared to the fly fishing it has to offer in the summer. Falcons Ledge does not offer ice fishing on the property, but if someone was willing to hire a guide(me) they could do a package deal and stay at the lodge, and ice fish on Six Lakes which is where we fished Monday. I would do a little tour of Six Lakes and possibly other lakes in the area.

If your interested in catching some high quality fish during the ice season and even later during the fly fishing season send me a PM and we will go from there. I dont want to turn this thread into an advertising scheme. That is not why I posted these pics. But if it gets me trips to guide this year then I would be more than happy to set something up. 8) .

Nor-tah and deadicated1 are just the lucky guys that were able to help me do some research/scouting for the the upcoming ice off in about a month(hopefully) This spring the fish will be violently crashing the shores for minnows. The action is HOT!! in the spring ice off for fly fishing at Falcons and on all the properties affiliated with Falcons Ledge. Thanks for reading.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

SKUNK__BUSTER said:


> This is kinda fun seeing where you guys think we were fishing. Whoever said Falcons was on the right track. We did fish there for only about an hour just to see if the fish were surviving this cold,cold, .... long.... winter. The fish seemed to be nice and healthy... at least the couple we caught. It was very slow compared to the fly fishing it has to offer in the summer. Falcons Ledge does not offer ice fishing on the property, but if someone was willing to hire a guide(me) they could do a package deal and stay at the lodge, and ice fish on Six Lakes which is where we fished Monday. I would do a little tour of Six Lakes and possibly other lakes in the area.
> 
> If your interested in catching some high quality fish during the ice season and even later during the fly fishing season send me a PM and we will go from there. I dont want to turn this thread into an advertising scheme. That is not why I posted these pics. But if it gets me trips to guide this year then I would be more than happy to set something up. 8) .
> 
> Nor-tah and deadicated1 are just the lucky guys that were able to help me do some research/scouting for the the upcoming ice off in about a month(hopefully) This spring the fish will be violently crashing the shores for minnows. The action is HOT!! in the spring ice off for fly fishing at Falcons and on all the properties affiliated with Falcons Ledge. Thanks for reading.


And I was thinking this was public access. Still some big fish!


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Well SKUNK__BUSTER from what Iv seen, your one Hell of a guide.
I'll bet Nor-tah and deadicated1 still can't wipe the grin off there face's.


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

[/quote]And I was thinking this was public access. Still some big fish![/quote]

It is public access you just have to pay a fee or be staying at the lodge or one of the cabins.

All the state parks in Utah are public access too but you still pay a fee right. Just sayin. :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Six Lakes Resort !!!???? :shock: 

I would have never guessed... :O•-: :O•-:


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

All the state parks in Utah are public access too but you still pay a fee right. Just sayin. :wink:[/quote]

Yeah but my Utah state park pass ($75) for the year is the same as a One day pass
at Six Lakes. Just sayin :^8^:


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

blueboy22 said:


> All the state parks in Utah are public access too but you still pay a fee right. Just sayin. :wink:


Yeah but my Utah state park pass ($75) for the year is the same as a One day pass
at Six Lakes. Just sayin :^8^:[/quote]

Good point but I cant believe you payed $75 for the pass when I payed only $70 -_O- . There is a coupon in the Utah fishing guide for $5 off....... just sayin. :O||:

and I also dont think you will be catching the same quality of fish at a state park every time you pull one out either. I guess it is all about how you look at it.


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

I have also fished six lakes during the spring and it is a blast. I noticed in one of your pictures that there is a meal worm in the picture. I thought the ponds were artifical lures only, no baits? Do they allow you to fish with bait during the ice fishing season? If you are a member here, can you fish during the winter time, or do you half to be with a guide? I'd love to try it during ice fishing season. If we need to be with a guide, who would you contact? Sorry for all the questions, but its a great place to fish.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

SKUNK__BUSTER said:


> blueboy22 said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="SKUNK__BUSTER":3tmsylgw]
> ...


[/quote:3tmsylgw]
No, your absolutely right, I'm just having a little fun with ya 
My State parks pass expired from last year the day before I was going Fishing so I had to hurry and get it on the internet so I would have a temporary pass early in the morning because it was Sunday. Thus the $75 dollar cost, you can also buy it at the State park for $70.


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

The passes are worth every penny to me. I've used mine over 100 times this year. Mine will expire end of march. I will buy another one without even blinking even if there is not a coupon this year. I could tell you were just messin, and I see your point. 8)


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

why did you have to tell em skunkbuster?? i liked when everyone thought we were cool for catching those fish at sandwash or where ever!! :wink: 
i would highly recommend anyone looking for an awesome time with an awesome guide to catch some HOGS better send skunkbuster a pm stat!! trust me, i still cant wipe the smile off my face, every time i look at those pics!!


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

deadicated1 said:


> why did you have to tell em skunkbuster?? i liked when everyone thought we were cool for catching those fish at sandwash or where ever!! :wink:
> i would highly recommend anyone looking for an awesome time with an awesome guide to catch some HOGS better send skunkbuster a pm stat!! trust me, i still cant wipe the smile off my face, every time i look at those pics!!


Sorry man, I think that it would have been figured out soon enough, with the cabin in the back ground and all. Thanks for the nice comment. I already have an itch to go back. I am thinking a Starvation fish fry(if I can find some eyes or perch) and maybe a little pond action later....


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice Ploy, 6 Lakes, lMAO! You got em now. HEHEHE :twisted: 
Is the road even opened up that far?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> why did you have to tell em skunkbuster?? i liked when everyone thought we were cool for catching those fish at sandwash or where ever!! :wink:
> i would highly recommend anyone looking for an awesome time with an awesome guide to catch some HOGS better send skunkbuster a pm stat!! trust me, i still cant wipe the smile off my face, every time i look at those pics!!


+10000!

LH2. They plow out to six lakes.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

> I am thinking a Starvation fish fry(if I can find some eyes or perch)


now if we can find someone who knows how to cook... :wink:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

:wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

What about the meal worms? o-|| :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Can you use any Eye's like trout Eye's to catch perch or do you need Perch Eye's.?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

You cant use any parts of trout or any other game fish besides perch as bait. FB, I think six lakes its ok, FL it is now. I could be wrong but I believe thats what SB said?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> You cant use any parts of trout or any other game fish besides perch as bait.


But you can use eggs from any species on most waters.

Proc:


> "The eggs of any species of fish caught in Utah, except prohibited fish, may be used in any water where bait is permitted."


Just wanted to throw that out there since someone got on my case about that at Deer Creek awhile back, swearing that I was poaching for using trout eggs (not on here...in person).


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

You can use white bass at Utah Lake, perch in waters that already have them, and cisco at Bear Lake. Eggs cannot be stripped from a trout and then release that fish. They must be taken from a fish that you have kept.

Fishrmn


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I forgot about white bass and cisco also. Good heads up on the trout eggs loah. I had forgotten that as well.


----------



## icthys (Sep 10, 2007)

My guess is those came out of Meadow then Loon or Totem?

I can't wait to get back out there.

btw, we obviously haven't run into each other yet but you aren't the only one guiding there


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

Wrong........ I am curious to who you are. I would know you if you were currently a guide for the company or definitely run across you. Ha ha ha .......you do know the pond names though. I cant believe you didnt guess the most obvious one Mr. "guides there also"... -_O- Just joking I am ready to fish the ice off too last year was HOT action. Send me a PM if your willing to let me know who you are..... You must know one of the other guides :wink:


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

SO, I'm still waiting for an answer to the question about the meal worm I seen in the picture? I looked up the web sight to the six lakes and it states artifial lures only. :O•-:


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

I sent you a PM. Did you not get it?


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for the PM. I sent you one back. Thanks for explaining the regs to me also. I love the pics and hope to see more. It is probably one the the best fishing areas I have ever fished.


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

LOL..... that PM has been sittin in your box for like a week now. Hope that it made sense :wink: Hope you get out there this winter if not now then for sure the spring ice off.


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

blueboy22 said:


> Can you use any Eye's like trout Eye's to catch perch or do you need Perch Eye's.?


I just wanted to clear this up. When I wrote..

"I already have an itch to go back. I am thinking a Starvation fish fry(if I can find some eyes or perch) and maybe a little pond action later...."

I was talking about walleye('eyes) and perch. I hope you caught that one. :lol: Sorry for responding so late. :wink:


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nor-tah you sly dog you never mentioned or posted the brookies where I used to could see them. Looks like your trip was worth it after all!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

:wink: Glad you got a new computer BG1! Hope to see you post on here a bunch! First Brookies of 2010 on the forum... CHECK! Thanks to SkunkBuster.


----------



## pezvela (Nov 3, 2007)

Whiskey (FOD),
I was going to take you to Yuba to catch a 20 lb pike (If there's any left after the ongoing slaughter that has been going on down there) or to Lake Powell for a 50 5lb stripers day, but now I'm not going to do that until you promise me a trip for those big brookies! NO EXCEPTIONS!
Good work guys. Prettiest fish I've seen all winter!


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

Pez, you know I am always looking forward to fishing with you. We have planned on fishing again since the walleye tourney last year like 10 times, why dont we just make it happen? I promise to take you fly fishing this year somewhere..... catching a nice brookie like the one Nor-tah did the other day well...... that will be up to you :wink:  Seriously.... lets go fishing. Looking forward to ice off.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Forgot the most important pic. :mrgreen:


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

Nor-tah said:


> Forgot the most important pic. :mrgreen:


orvis1 will love that one...though it might be like rubbing salt on a wound because he wasnt able to make this trip. -)O(-


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

SKUNK__BUSTER said:


> [quote="Nor-tah":3hx382k5]Forgot the most important pic. :mrgreen:


orvis1 will love that one...though it might be like rubbing salt on a wound because he wasnt able to make this trip. -)O(-[/quote:3hx382k5]

I like it! Other than double rubbing salt in the wound because not only could I not do the trip, I am on the HCG diet and can't eat that stuff for another 2 months.


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

If we keep quoting nor-tahs post it will be a whole page of that big juicy burger.......over and over and over and over again. Thats just evil..... -_O-


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Forgot the most important pic. :mrgreen:


 :mrgreen:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> SKUNK__BUSTER said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Nor-tah":32sdyswq]Forgot the most important pic. :mrgreen:
> ...


I like it! Other than double rubbing salt in the wound because not only could I not do the trip, I am on the HCG diet and can't eat that stuff for another 2 months.[/quote:32sdyswq]

Hang in there buddy. Chicken, carrot sticks and 2 pieces of melba toast tastes much better than those gross juicy greasy burgers with double cheese and fries any day!!!! :lol:


----------



## B-randon (Dec 12, 2009)

STEVO said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > SKUNK__BUSTER said:
> ...


Hang in there buddy. Chicken, carrot sticks and 2 pieces of melba toast tastes much better than those gross juicy greasy burgers with double cheese and fries any day!!!! :lol:[/quoted9s83i9]

You guys are killing Me! :twisted: I cant take it any longer!! there goes my diet!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

B-randon said:


> STEVO said:
> 
> 
> > quote="SKUNK__BUSTER"][quote="Nor-tah":13tx6zs9]Forgot the most important pic. :mrgreen:
> ...


I like it! Other than double rubbing salt in the wound because not only could I not do the trip, I am on the HCG diet and can't eat that stuff for another 2 months.[/quote:13tx6zs9]

Hang in there buddy. Chicken, carrot sticks and 2 pieces of melba toast tastes much better than those gross juicy greasy burgers with double cheese and fries any day!!!! :lol:[/quote]

You guys are killing Me! :twisted: I cant take it any longer!! there goes my diet![/quote]

Mee too. What do ya say?? Meet at about 1:00 at Daniels summitt for lunch :lol: :lol:


----------



## B-randon (Dec 12, 2009)

STEVO said:


> B-randon said:
> 
> 
> > STEVO said:
> ...


Hang in there buddy. Chicken, carrot sticks and 2 pieces of melba toast tastes much better than those gross juicy greasy burgers with double cheese and fries any day!!!! :lol:[/quote:3kygu8rz]

You guys are killing Me! :twisted: I cant take it any longer!! there goes my diet![/quote]

Mee too. What do ya say?? Meet at about 1:00 at Daniels summitt for lunch :lol: :lol:[/quote]

Only if were friday! :mrgreen:


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Orvis, that is why you need to come hunting with me. You will be able to eat those nice, big n tasty double cheese burgers with fries and a milk shake in no time because you will shed so much weight. I always loose about 10-15 pounds on every elk hunt, and that is just the elk hunt. That isn't counting all the weight I loose going scouting, and deer hunting. But we can start you out small, Steve can drive you up to the top on his wheeler, and then you can hike down hill, it is much easier that way.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

sharpshooter25 said:


> Hey Orvis, that is why you need to come hunting with me. You will be able to eat those nice, big n tasty double cheese burgers with fries and a milk shake in no time because you will shed so much weight. I always loose about 10-15 pounds on every elk hunt, and that is just the elk hunt. That isn't counting all the weight I loose going scouting, and deer hunting. But we can start you out small, Steve can drive you up to the top on his wheeler, and then you can hike down hill, it is much easier that way.


I have already been told that under NO CiRCUMSTANCES, will Orvis be doin ANY hiking down any hills unless it is with 50lbs of fishing gear and the promise of 25" tigers at the bottom of that hill :lol:

Man the whole runn/hike yer ass off diet doesnt work. Ive been running 5 mile a night /5 days a week for the past 6 weeks & im only down 7 lbs :x :roll: . :mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

But you will out hike the heck out of all of us!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Scott, you better get some business with this!! Nearly 2000 views... unreal.


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

Nor-tah said:


> Scott, you better get some business with this!! Nearly 2000 views... unreal.


2000 views... well thats because you and deadicated1 cants stop going back and looking at the fish in the pics over and over again....... :lol:

I think it is going to be a couple more weeks before the busy season starts. That means I get to go fishing a lot..... We still gotta hit some of the other lakes out there.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

STEVO said:


> sharpshooter25 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Orvis, that is why you need to come hunting with me. You will be able to eat those nice, big n tasty double cheese burgers with fries and a milk shake in no time because you will shed so much weight. I always loose about 10-15 pounds on every elk hunt, and that is just the elk hunt. That isn't counting all the weight I loose going scouting, and deer hunting. But we can start you out small, Steve can drive you up to the top on his wheeler, and then you can hike down hill, it is much easier that way.
> ...


You have only lost 7lbs because you work up an appetite and then down a cheese burger and coke. LOL Seriously though, think about this for a minute. When you are hiking up in the mountains, especially the mountains I am up in, you are up a much higher elevation, you have on a full pack plus the weight of your gun. So therefore you work harder. So put on some weight when you are running, and put down the burger. haha Or here is an idea for you, this is what I used to do when I had to drop weight for wrestling. Put a garbage bag over your body, then put on three layers of clothes. Now run your 5 miles. You will drop weight like you wouldn't believe. Of course the majority of that weight is water, but hey, you are dropping weight. Maybe we could tease Orvis and tell him there is a huge tiger trout at the end of the hill just to make him walk it. Kind of like when your older brother would tell you to go long for a pass, and you would run, and he would tell you to go longer and then never throw it to you just to see you run. haha


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

No No ..... Your all wrong. Its a double cheesburger (with bacon), frys (with cheese) and a DIET coke. Get it right buddy :lol: 

I will tell you, Orvis can hike. The 6 mtns we went OVER on the boulders can confirm that :lol: 

I do see what your sayin about all the pack weight your packin in the mtns. I actually was thinking about getting a 20lb weight vest to wear when im on the treadmill. I bet if you could run 5 miles with a 20lb vest on, you can hike hills with a 10lb pack anyday.

Tried the whole garbage bag thing. I rum my arse off and lose 2lbs a day in sweat, but when Im done I drink 9lbs of water to help with the dehydration. Its only good to get rid of the water weight that way if its very temprary..... Water is the body's best friend!!!!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

SKUNK__BUSTER said:


> [quote="Nor-tah":203pgbij]Scott, you better get some business with this!! Nearly 2000 views... unreal.


2000 views... well thats because you and deadicated1 cants stop going back and looking at the fish in the pics over and over again....... :lol:

I think it is going to be a couple more weeks before the busy season starts. That means I get to go fishing a lot..... We still gotta hit some of the other lakes out there.[/quote:203pgbij]
Haha, true.

We need to hook up and explore all that!! I text you yesterday. Get back with me when you can. I need that blue box you have of mine.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

water is the bodys best friend! thats why im glad beer is 98% water!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

kochanut said:


> water is the bodys best friend! thats why im glad beer is 98% water!


In Utah anyways..... Thats why im glad were going to Wyoming!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

i buy my crap on base, it even comes with a pretty sticker that says "Srtrong Beer".... it makes me feel special... like when i used to go ot school on the cool kids only short bus


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Stevo Mikes Astro Lounge is calling! The women are super hot there and lots of cold beer to be had!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

kochanut said:


> i buy my crap on base, it even comes with a pretty sticker that says "Srtrong Beer".... it makes me feel special... like when i used to go ot school on the cool kids only short bus


You got to ride that cool bus?? Man Im jealous. They wouldnt allow red helmets on that bus so I had to walk to school!!!

Craig. You know your about the 5th guy that has mentioned Mikes Asstro Lounge to me. Might have to go there & see what all the fuss is about... I mean its Rock Springs right??? All the women have gotta be smokin HOTT!!!!!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Stevo Mikes Astro Lounge is calling! The women are super hot there and lots of cold beer to be had!


Good burgers too !!!


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

STEVO said:


> kochanut said:
> 
> 
> > i buy my crap on base, it even comes with a pretty sticker that says "Srtrong Beer".... it makes me feel special... like when i used to go ot school on the cool kids only short bus
> ...


isent there one called the SHips Anchor or something close to it there also? i went there last time i floated the green. the women were hot!! and they all had 2 teeth! one in their hand and the other in their pocket!

..... or was it like The Captains MAst?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

This thread rocks!! hahaha, I bet all the lurkers are like WTH??? :lol: :lol:


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

STEVO said:


> No No ..... Your all wrong. Its a double cheesburger (with bacon), frys (with cheese) and a DIET coke. Get it right buddy :lol:


LOL Why is it that someone will go ointo McDonalds, order a Double Quarter Pounder with Cheese, a large fry, and then a Diet Coke? LOL That always kills me. It's like they think, "Well, I will at least have one thing that isn't high in calories." But when you consider what you are eating, why even bother with the diet coke? LOL


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

Nor-tah said:


> [quote="SKUNK__BUSTER":g35u495t][quote="Nor-tah":g35u495t]Scott, you better get some business with this!! Nearly 2000 views... unreal.


2000 views... well thats because you and deadicated1 cants stop going back and looking at the fish in the pics over and over again....... :lol:

 I think it is going to be a couple more weeks before the busy season starts. That means I get to go fishing a lot..... We still gotta hit some of the other lakes out there.[/quote:g35u495t]
Haha, true.

We need to hook up and explore all that!! I text you yesterday. Get back with me when you can. I need that blue box you have of mine.[/quote:g35u495t]
Where should we meet? The lower provo? I want to get back out to the basin maybe we could hook up and fish out there again and you could get back your precious box.....  I already helped myself to all your tackle in there..... just kidding. Its safe with me. I kinda remember the text yesterday but ended up drinking quite a bit of whiskey after fishing yesterday, and today I wasnt sure if it was a dream or something. Let me know when you get a chance.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Hahahaha, thought that might be it. :wink: I'll pm you in a bit.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

:?: :?: :?: 
How's the clay in the basin this time of year?


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

BirdDogger said:


> :?: :?: :?:
> How's the clay in the basin this time of year?


 :?: :?: :?:

I am not sure what your asking. If its muddy?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> If its muddy?


Yeah. Here's why: I live a long way from the Uintah Basin. Some of my favorite fishing holes are out that way on the Res. along the clay roads. I've never been out there except for during the summer. I was wondering how those clay roads get during the early spring.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> > If its muddy?
> 
> 
> Yeah. Here's why: I live a long way from the Uintah Basin. Some of my favorite fishing holes are out that way on the Res. along the clay roads. I've never been out there except for during the summer. I was wondering how those clay roads get during the early spring.


Those roads are always muddy and washed out, I would stick with the paved roads if I were you..... and only during June and July !!! 

PM sent BirdDogger !!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Just talked to Skunk_Buster. He is slaying the fish once again!! He caught two while we were on the phone. :lol: Man thats a kick in the manhood while i'm here at work!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Just talked to Skunk_Buster. He is slaying the fish once again!! He caught two while we were on the phone. :lol: Man thats a kick in the manhood while i'm here at work!


Tell me about it... I am stuck at work while you guys are out fishing during the week it blows... Especially when it is slow at work and I am not making any money.. O|* O|* O|* -/|\- -/|\-


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

orvis1 said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > Just talked to Skunk_Buster. He is slaying the fish once again!! He caught two while we were on the phone. :lol: Man thats a kick in the manhood while i'm here at work!
> ...


sucks to be you!

if it helps im fishing all weekend, your more then welcome to tag along, im introducing a buddy of mine to fly fishing so chances are i wont be fishing ill be untangling a mess of line


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

Nor-tah said:


> Just talked to Skunk_Buster. He is slaying the fish once again!! He caught two while we were on the phone. :lol: Man thats a kick in the manhood while i'm here at work!


The fishing was great, I even got a little sun burnt as the day got better. Sorry you guys had to be working. There was a slow period from about 12-2. Then started up furious again.


----------

